# Pet keepers of Guelph



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

All pet keepers of Guelph you are under attack. Yes, that sounds dramatic but if the City of Guelph changes it's animal bylaw keeping a budgie, neon tetra or a house gecko could become illegal.

Under the proposed changes to the prohibited list of animals it includes all reptiles, all characidae (tetra family including Piranhas) all Psittaformes (all parrots including budgies) all turtles, all passeriformes (includes finches and canaries)

http://guelph.ca/wp-content/uploads/ProposedListofProhibitedAnimals.pdf

While some of the familys of animals are obvious no-brainers. The sweeping inclusion of whole orders and classes of animals will mean that commonly kept harmless reptiles like leopard geckos and common cage birds like budgies will become illegal.

http://guelph.ca/city-hall/by-laws-and-policies-2/draft-by-laws/animalcontrol/

If you live in Guelph speak up and contact the mayor and your city councilor to voice your concern and opposition to the changes.

http://guelph.ca/city-hall/mayor-and-council/


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Unbelievable..........


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

lol why am I not surprised that it's Guelph.... This is so sad, did they say why this was coming into affect?
So you can't keep a regular pig... unless its a cute little potbellied pig... sounds like someone is discriminating against those delicious beautiful big pigs! 

"All Characidae fish (piranhas)" 

I love how they classify the entire Characidae fish species with Piranhas... everyone get ready to lock up those neons... if this law goes into effect about 4/5 of fish hobbyists in guelph are gonna be keeping illegal fugitives hahahah

All jokes aside this is really sad. If anyone knows any more info please post !


----------



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Noticed you cannot keep horses as well - what if they are on a farm?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to break the law


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

shark said:


> Looks like I'm going to break the law


That would be the weirdest prison conversation in prison.

"What are you in for?"

"I owned neon tetras and a budgie"

.............


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL, it would have been easier to just list the animals that you *CAN* keep...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You can't keep piranhas but you can keep sharks.

You can't keep scaly anteaters, but you can keep hairy anteaters and armadillos.

You can't keep a porcupine, but you can keep a hedgehog.


----------

